# Feeding hay



## minnesotafarmer (Sep 17, 2014)

Its almost the end of September and I've been feeding canary grass as filler for my cows at night because one of my pastures isn't keeping up and my other pasture is under water because of the rain we've gotten the last couple weeks. Does anyone know the best way to help the pasture keep up?


----------



## smokingsixgun (Aug 12, 2014)

Fertilize spay the weeds , alternate the pastures and water during long dry spells . If you over graze it takes longer to come back and can end up having bare spots . Feed your round bales in any bare spots to help re sprig the grass.


----------



## bawa84cheema (Sep 29, 2014)

Best


Sent from my iPhone using Cattle Forum


----------



## beeffarmer106 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's very costly and obvious but if ya can get a dry spell there, keep ya cattle off of it and re sow it in some grass and fertilizer right up and come next summer she outta be pumpin in the grass ya need for your grazing cattle, we had the same problem on our farm.


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

Use padocks


----------

